# AM3, AM7, A2 Showjump rounds - meaning?



## 94broncoxlt

AM3 - Not clocked, equal 1sts do a jumpoff against the clock
AM7 - NOT clocked, if no penalty then go straight to jumpoff (you dont leave ring)
A2 - Fastest CLEAR round.

Good luck


----------



## ellygraceee

http://www.pcaq.asn.au/Rule Books/Microsoft Word - Jan 2012 Rules for Showjumping .pdf

^ That's the link to the PCAQ showjumping rule book with explanations for those events on pages 52 and 53. Also 94brocoxlt is right.


----------



## iloverains

awesome thanks heaps


----------

